# Store Bought BBQ Sauce Question



## Huntinfool

OK, so I'm smoking a couple of boston butts on Sunday for the game and I have a recurring problem.

I have YET to find a store bought BBQ sauce that I really like on pulled pork.  I'm a BIG fan of the really thin vinegar based sauces like you would get at Fresh Air, or one that I used to get in Birmingham from a place called Ollie's.

Anybody know of a good really "vinegary" sauce to buy at the store?


----------



## KDarsey

Don't know if I would call it vinergary, but the John Boy and Billy Grilling Sauce (original) works really good for me.


----------



## fireman1501

Aint got no idea about the vinager but they sell the sonneys bbq sauce at sams.


----------



## Huntinfool

Nah...Sonny's is not what I'm looking for.  It's good stuff.  But I'm looking for a really runny, really vinegary type sauce....like the stuff from Fresh Air.


----------



## dpoole

John boy and Billy works for me.


----------



## maker4life

It's very easy to make yourself .
1 bottle of ketchup
1 bottle of honey
2 cups water 
2 cups apple cider vinegar
1/2 tsp red pepper

Mix it all and bring to a low boil then simmer for about an hour .

You can adjust the measurements to your taste but if you like a vinergary sauce that'll get you pretty close to what your looking for .


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

You can buy Wickers in some Krogers its pretty close to what you are looking for i think.


----------



## win3006

if you ever come through barnesville ga stop at giant mart and get you some martins


----------



## marknga

Texas Gold available at Walmart. (this is the gold sauce that FATZ uses) believe me it was made for PORK. (sorry just reread your post and this is a MUSTARD based sauce)

Mark


----------



## TJay

I used to buy one from Ingles called Stricklands, but I haven't seen it in awhile.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Stricklands or Stubbs.

I was just checking this week and noticed that Publix had Stricklands.  It's a local sauce, so I'm not sure of the distribution area.

Stubbs is pretty well distributed.


----------



## Hogtown

The Bono's sauce is pretty good with butt. It has some mustard/vinegar in it so it goes good with pork.


----------



## marknga

Twenty five ought six said:


> Stricklands or Stubbs.
> 
> I was just checking this week and noticed that Publix had Stricklands.  It's a local sauce, so I'm not sure of the distribution area.
> 
> Stubbs is pretty well distributed.




Stricklands as in Strickland Barbq that used to be in Commerce? Oh yes that is some good stuff.....


----------



## Hunt Em Up

Go by Ingles if you have one near you.. Get a lot of Carolina Treat BBQ cooking sause. I think they are the only place that carrys it. My wife is from North Carolina where they love the vinegar based sause and all her family loves that stuff.


----------



## Swede

I usually by kraft honey BBQ sauce, pour in a bowl and add vinegar, brown sugar, onion powder, garlic, crushed red pepper, black pepper. You can make it as runny and hot  as you like.

It's always works for me and everybody always wants to know how I made it


----------



## WTM45

Here is the magic sauce......

http://owgd3.onewebgroup.net/Mercha...tore_Code=piecesofvermont&Product_Code=GBK054

I've travelled the world, and NOTHING will compare to this.


----------



## BBQBOSS

BigSwede said:


> I usually by kraft honey BBQ sauce, pour in a bowl and add vinegar, brown sugar, onion powder, garlic, crushed red pepper, black pepper. You can make it as runny and hot  as you like.
> 
> It's always works for me and everybody always wants to know how I made it



you'd be surprised at how many competition cookers do this same thing.


----------



## Arrow3

TJay said:


> I used to buy one from Ingles called Stricklands, but I haven't seen it in awhile.



Stricklands is the best!!


----------



## BBQBOSS

Arrow3 said:


> Stricklands is the best!!



no, mine is the best!


----------



## Hunter Haven

Stricklands is my favorite store bought BBQ sauce...
good stuff..


----------



## Twenty five ought six

> you'd be surprised at how many competition cookers do this same thing.



Some of the competition cookers buy a good commercial sauce and mix it 50-50 with honey.

The current thought is that you can't make a sauce too sweet for the judges.

Thank you, Applebees , Rafferty's and Sonny's .

I' ve played around with the idea with Karo syrup, and I'm embarrassed by how sweet the sauce is sometimes, and people just love it.


----------



## deedly

Old Clinton BBQ sales their home-made sauce. It is the vinegar based sauce I judge all others by. Old Clinton, still at the top of the list..http://www.oldclintonbbq.com/menu.html


----------



## marknga

Deedly that is some good sauce. Good Q too.....


----------



## snapperzoid

go with martins bbq sause add a pint of apple sider vinegar 1 bottle of ketchap and chipolte hot sause to taste.bring to boil then simmer.work with it not against it


----------



## Paymaster

Now ya'll got me in an experiment'n mood. I may have to try some of these doctored store boughts and see what happens.


----------



## LJay

"Sweet" Bar-B-Que sauce ain't "real" Bar-B-Que sauce.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Pee Dee river Swamp sauce is the only kind I buy and it is vinegary and goes very well with pulled pork


----------



## WTM45

Johnny Harris is a good homegrown GA product too!


----------



## centerc

you can make pretty easy www.bbqrecipesecrets.com


----------



## Paymaster

LJay said:


> "Sweet" Bar-B-Que sauce ain't "real" Bar-B-Que sauce.


----------



## BBQBOSS

LJay said:


> "Sweet" Bar-B-Que sauce ain't "real" Bar-B-Que sauce.



ska-daddle on little wolfie!


----------



## kentuckychuck

*BBQ sauce*

If yall have never tried it try  Try GEORGIA SOUTH BBQ SAUCE it is made in Barnesville, GA it comes hot or mild it has a great taste.  They have a restaurant in Barnesville but there sauces are available at most INGLES grocery stores around here!  It is more vinegary not thick like paste!


----------



## Huntinfool

centerc said:


> you can make pretty easy www.bbqrecipesecrets.com



This recipe from that site sounds a lot like what I'm looking for.  Gonna try it out tonight and see what it tastes like.

Basic Vinegar BBQ Sauce
1 1/2 cups apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup hot water
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon paprika
1 teaspoon cayenne
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon black pepper
Stir the brown sugar into the hot water. Continue stirring until the sugar is completely dissolved. Add the remaining ingredients and heat on low for a few minutes. This perfect to coat pulled pork, but don't add so much that it gets soupy


----------



## ninetyatews6

win3006 said:


> if you ever come through barnesville ga stop at giant mart and get you some martins



cant beat martins bbq sauce. Gotta have it. I used to ship a bottle to my grandmother out in texas she liked it so much.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

Georgia South BBQ from Barnesville....can be found at Ingles


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Sweet Baby Rays


----------



## Michael Lee

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Sweet Baby Rays



YEP!! This stuff is awesome.


----------



## Sterlo58

Sweet Baby Ray's if you want a sweet sauce. Stricklands if you want more of a vinegar base.


----------



## NottelyBILL

why don't you take Kraft Original and add some vinegar to it. Use apple vinegar. then you got some vinegar and if you are like me not so sweet. I have also added some extra Smoke just for a change.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

> "Sweet" Bar-B-Que sauce ain't "real" Bar-B-Que sauce.



That's what the cooks say, but it's what is winning contests.


----------



## cobra97

Great thread, thanks.
Anyone ever had the house sauce from Shorty's in Miami? (Except Lightninrod - last time he had it was at our house and it brought back memories for him). It is probably my fav but we can't id how they make it. Always buy a quart or two when we are there but occasionally run out, so we are looking for something close. Seems like all we can find down here in the store is the sweet stuff, which is fine on chicken but not on pork. 

Huntinfool, please give us a report on how it turns out.

Terry


----------



## NottelyBILL

well the best BBQ suace I have ever eaten came from a little place in Comer, Ga. and I bet they never won a contest in their life. It is in the mouth of the comsumer that counts.


----------



## Mlrtime

We like Williamson Brothers. You can get it at Kroger or at Williamson Bros BBQ in Marietta


----------



## BBQBOSS

Mlrtime said:


> We like Williamson Brothers. You can get it at Kroger or at Williamson Bros BBQ in Marietta



they also sell it at BJ's Wholesale by the gallon...


----------



## trickymickey

*sauce*

I like the vinegar base sauce also,and stricklands is as good as you will find in the store,it is about as good as homemade.


----------



## Dunbar

Stricklands is what you are looking for.


----------



## Huntinfool

I still haven't found stricklands.  But I did make a few off of this thread and they all turned out pretty good.  I've still not found exactly what I'm looking for. 



All the more reason to keep experimenting.  The whole house smelled like vinegar for a few days.


----------



## archer47

stricklands is hard to beat on pulled or chopped pork.


----------



## bighonkinjeep

WTM45 said:


> Johnny Harris is a good homegrown GA product too!


If you gotta have store bought heat some Johnny Harris up. It'll take your breath but dang it's good. Here's a ripoff/knockoff recipe for it if you don't mind makin' it yourself. It's very tangy
SAVANNAH STYLE BBQ SAUCE
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 tablespoon coarse ground black pepper
1 tablespoon sugar 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon butter
2 cups ketchup
1/2cup yellow mustard
2tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 cup apple cider vinegar
optional 2-4 tablespoons of brown sugar
Good luck BHJ


----------



## DeepweR

*Good stuff*



mlrtime said:


> we like williamson brothers. You can get it at kroger or at williamson bros bbq in marietta



i was wondering when someone would bring this one up.


----------



## shortround1

i think i would go with the store brand, take it home and start playing with it on the stove, ad whatever floats your boat.


----------



## shortround1

you can do this:take a 1/2 cup of diced sweet onions, place in a pot with 2 tablespoons of canola oil. heat onions till soft. add 3/4 cup of ketchup, 3/4 cup water.simmer in 3 tablespoons of syrup, 2 tablespoons mustard,two tablespoons of vinegar, a teaspoon salt, teaspoon ground pepper, a tablespoon or two of lemon is optional.simmer for 30 min. remove from stove and let cool.


----------



## Paymaster

Good stuff,Shortround.


----------



## Rivershot

I can't believe nobody has mentioned Ms. Griffiths. It may not be the best ''out of the bottle'' but I think it's the best base too build on. For a quick sweet and tangy try, 1/2 Ms.G. and 1/2 Stickey Fingers BBQ sauce.
 It is a very good sauce base that can be made sweet, tangy, HOT or whatever floats your boat for anything from pulled pork, whole chicken, brisket, HOT wings, etc...


----------



## Perry Hayes

Twenty five ought six said:


> That's what the cooks say, but it's what is winning contests.


They need to run them Judges off to a cake tasting contest.


----------



## red1691

Hunter's Pride, made in Guton Ga. real good for pulled pork or smokin Ribs!!!!


----------



## holton27596

cant help you, cant stand the vinegar type sauces. Ive given up BBQ since moving to NC  Have to wait till I visit home for some good bbq.


----------



## Paymaster

holton27596 said:


> cant help you, cant stand the vinegar type sauces. Ive given up BBQ since moving to NC  Have to wait till I visit home for some good bbq.



Hey Holton,try make'n your own BBQ. It is lots of fun and get'n bragged on by family ain't bad either. Plus you could post some pics when your cook'n it up for us to drool over. It took me a while to get up the nerve to make my own BBQ and sauce but once I did I have not looked back!


----------



## shortround1

your right paymaster, i would not ruin a rib or butt with some store bought sauce, that goes for chicken too. my aunt at lake lanier, use to cook chicken on the charcoal grill. she would baste melted margerine for 30min. mix a 1/4 cup mustard and a few tablespoons of vinegar, salt, pepper and garlic salt. baist the chicken for another 30 min and serve with corn on the cobb, fresh pokesalid, and fresh fried okra. a pan of lacy cornbread and iced tea. make you stand up and beg for buttermilk!


----------



## aligator

Recipes Our Sauces BBQ Academy Competition & Events Join Team Cattlemen's CLASSICHONEYSMOKE HOUSE 
GOLDNATURAL SWEETWHERE TO FIND USOUR HERITAGE
With over 30 years of expertise, CATTLEMEN'S® is the #1 BBQ sauce used by restaurants. In addition, CATTLEMEN'S® has been the secret ingredient in the winning recipes of every Grand Champion at the World Championship BBQ Cooking Contest at Memphis in May* for the past 14 years. Great Ingredients = Great Taste.

CATTLEMEN'S® offers four distinct flavors: 

• Award Winning Classic™ 
• Golden Honey™ 
• Authentic Smoke House™ 
• Southern Gold 
• Naturally Sweet 
Made with the finest ingredients:

Tomato Paste — CATTLEMEN'S® Barbecue Sauces use only rich, dense tomato paste with 26% tomato solids, unlike other brands that are made with tomato puree, which is watered down and contains as little as 8% tomato solids. 

Quality Ingredients — Unlike most other brands, CATTLEMEN'S® contains no starches or fillers for naturally thick barbecue sauce that seals in the flavor and resists skinning over. 

BBQ SAVINGS 

*Memphis in May is a registered trademark of the Memphis in May International Festival, Inc.
OUR SAUCES Award Winning Classic™AWARD WINNING CLASSIC™

We've taken a sweet taste and balanced it with just the right amount of bite. Made from a unique blend of bold spices, this robust sauce sits pretty on beef, pork or chicken.

Click here for nutritional information


Don't know if it is in your area, the sauce is great


----------



## 24tesla

I like Cattlemen's and Maurice's


----------



## blackduck

Sweet is the way the judges like it for some reason. I have always liked a sweet sauce on ribs and a vinegar sauce on butt's. We served a sweet rib and a vinegar sauced butt in a competition this past weekend. The ribs took second place but the butt got beat out by a sweet sauce. A beef brisket didn't even place in the "open" category so I don't know what to think about the judges. I can't figure out what they are looking for.


----------



## marknga

aligator said:


> Recipes Our Sauces BBQ Academy Competition & Events Join Team Cattlemen's CLASSICHONEYSMOKE HOUSE
> GOLDNATURAL SWEETWHERE TO FIND USOUR HERITAGE
> With over 30 years of expertise, CATTLEMEN'S® is the #1 BBQ sauce used by restaurants. In addition, CATTLEMEN'S® has been the secret ingredient in the winning recipes of every Grand Champion at the World Championship BBQ Cooking Contest at Memphis in May* for the past 14 years. Great Ingredients = Great Taste.
> 
> CATTLEMEN'S® offers four distinct flavors:
> 
> • Award Winning Classic™
> • Golden Honey™
> • Authentic Smoke House™
> • Southern Gold
> • Naturally Sweet
> Made with the finest ingredients:
> 
> Tomato Paste — CATTLEMEN'S® Barbecue Sauces use only rich, dense tomato paste with 26% tomato solids, unlike other brands that are made with tomato puree, which is watered down and contains as little as 8% tomato solids.
> 
> Quality Ingredients — Unlike most other brands, CATTLEMEN'S® contains no starches or fillers for naturally thick barbecue sauce that seals in the flavor and resists skinning over.
> 
> BBQ SAVINGS
> 
> *Memphis in May is a registered trademark of the Memphis in May International Festival, Inc.
> OUR SAUCES Award Winning Classic™AWARD WINNING CLASSIC™
> 
> We've taken a sweet taste and balanced it with just the right amount of bite. Made from a unique blend of bold spices, this robust sauce sits pretty on beef, pork or chicken.
> 
> Click here for nutritional information
> 
> 
> Don't know if it is in your area, the sauce is great



Yes sir that Cattlemens' Southern Gold is my favorite. 
Walmart carries it and the tradional.


----------



## turkeyfvr

*Vinegar based BBQ Sauce*

We like the same kind you are speaking of.  We also recommend Martins.  It is made in Barnesville but locally it is carried at the new Fresh Market in Byron, GA. If you go up to Barnesville though, go by and get you a gallon. Don't give me no New York City BBQ Sauce -


----------



## spoonman-

Stubb's Moppin' Sauce is probably my favorite store bought vinegar based BBQ sauce. Its not thick or sweet but loaded with flavor.


----------



## thomas gose

Twenty five ought six said:


> Stricklands or Stubbs.
> 
> I was just checking this week and noticed that Publix had Stricklands.  It's a local sauce, so I'm not sure of the distribution area.
> 
> Stubbs is pretty well distributed.



stubbs is real good but i think jonny harris is the best store bought.


----------



## steelernut

*worth the drive!*

Take a drive to nascarland in Mooresville, NC. and stop by
Lancaster's BBQ. Guarantee it's what you are looking for!
Warning! Dont try the hushpuppies cause you wont quit eating them.  Maybe they will help you out with the sauce.
Good luck!


----------



## TJBassin

Locally we use a lot of Georgia South. I like it a little over Martins. Store bought got to have either Sweet Baby Rays or Stubbs. IMO.


----------



## steelernut

*Montgomery Inn*

Montgomery Inn, sold most places. Take 1 bottle and add 
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar then heat in a sauce pan til hot.
Killer! Great on ribs as it soaks in really good.


----------



## spoonman-

Thanks for making me hungry again even though I am already full


----------



## Snakebit

*Ga South BBQ*

Ga South BBQ sauce is what your looking for just cut it with one fourth White vineagar. It is made in barnesville ga alot of Ingles carry it.


----------



## MYCAR47562

Hudson's (vinegar) williamson's(sweet pepper) and turner's yellow jacket sauce(mustard) all are in douglasville and never tasted a sauce that compares with them


----------



## Wild Turkey

Im only gonna do this once because its a family NC secret.

1 gal white vinegar
1 bottle heinz 57
1 bottle ketchup
1/2 bottle yellow mustard
1/2 cup brown sugar
red crushed pepper to taste I like a lot.
1 stick butter

Heat all together in a pot and boil for 20 minutes. Add pepper at 10 minute mark. Let cool a bit and put on pork after cooked. You can bottle the leftovers in the vinegar bottle (1 gal) and refrigerate/heat next time you cook.


As far as red sauces with vinegar, amazingly enough the Budweizer sauce from public is pretty darn good.
Wife like more red than vinegar.


----------



## DSGB

FOY's is the best commercial BBQ sauce I've tried. You can buy it locally around Columbus, but it can also be ordered online from TAS out of Waverly Hall.

http://www.tashotsauce.com/bbqsauce.htm


----------



## Smackover

*Mustard BBQ Sauce*

I like Johnny Harris BBQ Sauce.  Bottled in Savannah

 good Vinegary taste and low in Sugars.

When I Lived in NE Arkansas near Memphis, Tn., we would take a bottle of  Maul's BBQ Sauce and mix with Kraft Honey BBQ Sauce...

It had the Hot, Sweet, Vinegary taste that was good

Since I'm back in SEGA ( acronym for God's Country) we 
don't get Maul's BBQ Sauce down here.

Regards

Smackover


----------



## ChiefOsceola

The absolute best sauce I've ever tasted...store bought or homemade is Danny D's BBQ Sauce made in Pearson, GA.  It's available around this area (Pearson, Douglas, Fitzgerald) in Harveys & WalMart...as well as local butcher shops.  

Here's a website you can buy it from http://www.bbqsauceofthemonth.com/cart2/product.php?productid=16319&cat=1&page=7 (this website is pricey though)

or you can call Danny directly @ 912-422-7176 and order in bulk.  It really is a great sauce.


----------



## Woodscrew

Ms.Griffins BBQ sauce is Great. Made in Macon, Ga. Most of the time when I go to the store there always about sold out of the stuff.

http://www.griffinsbbq.com/


----------



## DeepweR

Williamson bros and sweet baby rays sweet n spicey mixed together is the best!


----------



## Fishingchickenman

stricklands is the best store bought one there is.  I make some that is very good.

CT


----------



## opie44

half williamson  bros. half Kraft original and some Garlic pepper...mix it together and you have a very good BBQ sauce...this is what we use when we do boston butts...


----------



## Patriot44

Loose lip larry's.  Only have found it at Publix.  Best I ever had....Local too.  Try it and you'll be hooked


----------

